# lonely tractor



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

Walked out the front door and the John Deere and hayrake looked lonely, but looked nice with the lush green backdrop.  So I took a pic.....


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice...Beautiful country!


----------



## DianeB (Aug 22, 2012)

Really Nice Scotty.  It is so lush, and rolling - beautiful spot


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

Right out my front door!  You can't see the mountains in the background, they're all hidden by the fog.  I cant remember it ever being this green in August ........its usually all dead and brown from the heat and lack of rain.  I cant remember the last time we had this much 'balanced' weather  in the summer........if it keeps up we should have a spectacular fall!


----------



## gzecc (Aug 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Right out my front door! You can't see the mountains in the background, they're all hidden by the fog. I cant remember it ever being this green in August ........its usually all dead and brown from the heat and lack of rain. I cant remember the last time we had this much 'balanced' weather in the summer........if it keeps up we should have a spectacular fall!


 Its like July and August switched. Usually Aug. is the hottest and driest. This year it was July.


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 22, 2012)

If I ever hit the lottery I am gonna buy a farm. The only problem is I never play the lottery

Great Pic


----------



## DianeB (Aug 22, 2012)

Scotty, is the hay grown for dairy or used for horses?  Looks great


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Walked out the front door and the John Deere and hayrake looked lonely, but looked nice with the lush green backdrop. So I took a pic.....
> 
> View attachment 72407


 Nothing like a tractor, even if it's your neighbors! 
zap


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

DianeB said:


> Scotty, is the hay grown for dairy or used for horses?  Looks great


Diane, its a dairy farm......that field was full of oats just 2 weeks ago....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's a good pic of the same field last winter, on one of the only days we could run the sleds........hoping for more snow this coming winter!


----------



## rottiman (Aug 22, 2012)

Scotty are you any where near Montoursville?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 22, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Scotty are you any where near Montoursville?


Rottimann, I'm southwest quite a ways, I'm in Blair County.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 23, 2012)

Scott, that looks like great whitetail country!


----------



## fossil (Aug 23, 2012)

Sad article in this morning's paper...gas/diesel thefts are on the rise (no doubt tied to fuel prices at the pumps).  Commercial construction vehicles and agricultural vehicles are a prime target, as they're often left out overnight ready for the next day's work.  These low-life scumbags will siphon fuel from anything they think they can get away with.    Rick


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 24, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nice...Beautiful country!


Nice Picture. Beautiful land!


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice view, & pic.
Fall should be real colorful for you this year


----------



## firebroad (Aug 24, 2012)

Scotty, you should never leave the tractor out by itself.  Leave the baler out as well to keep it company.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Aug 29, 2012)

Tractors are like horses. You can't have just one, or they will get lonely...........


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 30, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Tractors are like horses. You can't have just one, or they will get lonely...........


 Two Gators and A Ventrac, nice. An excavator, skid steers, two combines, lots to like in that line-up!


----------



## fossil (Aug 30, 2012)

How do you find time to do anything but change the oil in all of your machinery?    Rick


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 30, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Tractors are like horses. You can't have just one, or they will get lonely...........




The guy with the most toys wins.......I think we have a winner!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Two Gators and A Ventrac, nice. An excavator, skid steers, two combines, lots to like in that line-up!


 

I thought it was  a Steiner...But I guess it could be a Ventrac. 

Awsome display of equipment...All that equipment and no one mowed the field!


----------



## fuelfarmer (Aug 30, 2012)

> I thought it was a Steiner...But I guess it could be a Ventrac.


 
That is a Steiner. The Ventrac is built by the Steiner family, so you are not exactly wrong.

Even with all the front end loaders and skid steer loaders you would be amazed how often I can't find a loader when one is needed.


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 30, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Even with all the front end loaders and skid steer loaders you would be amazed how often I can't find a loader when one is needed.



You always need one more tractor than you have. Great picture!


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 30, 2012)

fuelfarmer said:


> Tractors are like horses. You can't have just one, or they will get lonely...........


 
Few things more beautiful than a Deere herd.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like an old 2240.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Looks like an old 2240.


 
I have a bit of seat time on a 2640.  Other than it being insanely loud, I remember it wearing square fenders?  Maybe an old 830 or the like?


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 1, 2012)

yup, 2640, square(-ish) fenders. the 2240 was the smaller brother and had round shields that could barely be labeled fenders.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 1, 2012)

Kinda weird to see other parts of the US compared to here.  Looks like you guys are still in the middle of summer.  Here we have started to roll into fall already.  The leaves are starting to change color.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 1, 2012)

it's kinda like late summer I suppose.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 1, 2012)

With the price of up keep, I had to sell off alot of my equipment...still got a few tractors but nothing like what I had before.
Its just too much time and money spent keeping them all up.  Love old tractors, but hated having to work on them all the time.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> yup, 2640, square(-ish) fenders. the 2240 was the smaller brother and had round shields that could barely be labeled fenders.


Went to a tractor parade locally over the weekend and sure enough, there was a Deere 2240 with round fenders in it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Kinda weird to see other parts of the US compared to here. Looks like you guys are still in the middle of summer. Here we have started to roll into fall already. The leaves are starting to change color.


Some of the trees here have begun to drop leaves, the usual "early-droppers" but it is happening much earlier than I remember in years past.  Could be in for a long winter.


----------

